# Do lionheads have cat ears or bunny ears?



## Tweetiepy (Feb 27, 2011)

I have two lionheads - both male - Peaches seems to be a teddy lionhead (pointed white)- softest fur I've ever felt and he has "cat" ears. Popcorn is a black otter lionhead and he has the long bunny ears. They look so different - Popcorn has no face hair and has a long mane around his head - Peaches has long fluffy fur all over to the point that I don't know how he sees - it's around his eyes. If I look at Popcorn from the top, his head/face reminds me of a crocodile head - Peaches, well I can't see the shape of his head, it,s all fur!

I know that neither is probably a show rabbit but which type of ears should lionheads have?


----------



## Yield (Feb 27, 2011)

[align=center]I just looked up lionheads on google and I think they are supposed to have "cat ears." <--- most of the bunnies on there looked like they had the "cat ears." If they are what I'm thinking about.

While looking up this I found this adorable picture... =)







ANYWAY!

You mean "cat ears" like this right?:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 27, 2011)

They're meant to have quite short ears, but not as short as Netherland dwarfs have.

And the fluffier they are, the shorter their ears look.

Some have longer, some have shorter, either way they're cute


----------



## Loves rabbits (Feb 27, 2011)

I breed and show Lionheads you can go to http://lionheadrabbit.net and look at the pic and they and the breed standard Lionhed ears can's not be over 3 1\2 inches


----------



## Loves rabbits (Feb 27, 2011)

3 1\2


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Feb 28, 2011)

They should have short thick ears.


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 28, 2011)

They are supposed to have short ears.


----------

